# 落ち着いた



## michiko

can anyone let me know what this means in English please?
The sentence is 

田中さんはおとなしくて、落ち着いた〔感じ？・能力？のひとです。

many thanks in advance
michiko


----------



## Ocham

田中さんはおとなしくて、落ち着いた感じの人です。
My impression is that Tanaka is a gentle and quiet person.

We never say 落ち着いた能力の人.


----------



## michiko

Many thanks what does 落ち着いた precisely mean, I cannot work it out.  Many thanks for your help

michiko


----------



## Ocham

落ち着いた literally means "have sunk and reached the bottom", 
in other words "deposited, settled."

落ちる(ochiru):to fall, drop
着く(tsuku):to reach


----------



## michiko

Many many thanks...I could not find this word in any dictionary and although I knew the kanji meanings, I thoght it may have  aspecial meaning.
michiko


----------



## SpiceMan

michiko said:


> I could not find this word in any dictionary


Because it's in past tense. In a dictionary you should look for the uninflected verb: 落ち着く（おちつく）.

落ち着く to calm down -> 落ち着いた人 a "calmed down" person (ie: quiet)


----------



## katoshi

This is my first posting in this forum.

落ち着いた is a past form of 落ち着く.
But in this case 落ち着いた is used as adjective.
It is used to describe not only a person but a situation.
It means calm or settle, but contains relief implicitly.


----------



## michiko

many thanks for all your help, I am now sorted.  Wakarimashita
michiko


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

michiko said:


> can anyone let me know what this means in English please?
> The sentence is
> 
> 田中さんはおとなしくて、落ち着いた〔感じ？・能力？のひとです。
> 
> many thanks in advance
> michiko


 
 
is a person who will not get irritated,
nor will get excited at trivial things and will be always
calm.
 
It has another meaning in a different context.
 
今年の２月に結婚しました。　東京の新居に　落ち着きました。[/SIZE]
 
I got married in February this year, and I’ve got 
married in the new honey moon house.
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## michiko

whaow ...One learns so much from all you lovely and learned people at word reference. com.  I am so sorry I did not discover you earlier.

Michiko


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

I ve got settled down in the new honey moon home.


Hiro Sasaki


----------

